# Just A Couple Of My P Stock



## caribemob (Jan 14, 2008)

first couple pics is my 7" Pingke elong, Don't know why I could not post more pics but I will post more on another thread


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Nice looking elong.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Lookn awesome!


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

That's a wicked looking Elong!


----------



## serrasalmus_ve (Feb 12, 2008)

nice pic ser


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

good looking elong you got there Reef.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Yeap, that's a nice Elongatus!


----------



## salvo85 (Jul 25, 2010)

very nice elong


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Beautiful, kick ass, elong you got there!....He rocks like a TWISTED SISTER concert!!...


----------



## caribemob (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks everyone, I will post pics of the rest of my stock real soon , like in a day or two


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Love the colour on him, great looking elong.


----------



## AE Aquatics (Alex) (Jan 15, 2006)

I can see the red starting to show. I guess the proof is in the pudding or in a happy clients actual tank.


----------



## caribemob (Jan 14, 2008)

the first pics are of my 8'' Blue Diamond Rhom, and next is a 6" True Eigenmanni from Guyana, I will show my Compresus, ruby red spilo, purple spilo soon


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Very impressive collection, Reef!....


----------



## salvo85 (Jul 25, 2010)

great collection and nice fish, congrats


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Beautiful Eigenmanni! A rare gem indeed


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Wow cleanest looking serras ive ever seen


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Looks BAD ass


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

Nice eigenmanni


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

great looking collection


----------



## caribemob (Jan 14, 2008)

here is my 7" Marginatus named terminator 2 after the 10" one I had that passed away 2 years ago named the terminator









































ANd here is my old rhom that I gave to a friend who did not take care of him right and he eventually died
, because I did not have the space at the time for another P setup, like I have now









He was from brazil and Have not seen one like this since then


----------



## DUMP TRUCK (Sep 8, 2010)

caribemob said:


> here is my 7" Marginatus named terminator 2 after the 10" one I had that passed away 2 years ago named the terminator
> 
> 
> 
> ...


man i would of kept that one.... tear down a wall... lol..... that is a very narly looking P


----------



## caribemob (Jan 14, 2008)

I know it really sucks bro I won't find one like that ever probably


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Hey Reef,
Did George ever get back to you on that Manny?!


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Hey Reefsta!

Here is my pride and joy BDR that I was telling you about!...I raised him from dime size to 9.5 inches in a 55'er!..it over 5 years to do it!...







....and his diet was feeder goldfish, bloodworms/nightcrawlers, and occassionally smelt!..


----------



## caribemob (Jan 14, 2008)

WOW Manny he is crazy nice bro, There isn't to many P keepers that can say they took a fish from a dime size to about 10"s, thats dedication bro














Thanks for sharing


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks Reef!...







...yes, I still regret selling him to this very day!...







...but I really needed the money at the time as my car was in danger of being reposessed!...







...My Manny that I am growing out now is in that same exact 55'er...I got him last year when he was only 3 inches and now he is six inches and a has a nice red gill plate showing and is starting show his true personality and even finger chasing!...


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

Great looking Serra.


----------



## caribemob (Jan 14, 2008)

Haven't updated in a while, but I will have new pictures of my old stock and some of my new p's like my altuvie


----------



## Master1313 (Jan 22, 2011)

Very nice!!!!


----------

